# AC Wii Details



## Zero_13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Animal Crossing Wii details

- game has been finished for awhile
- not an MMO
- heavy use of WFC

Source: http://gonintendo.com/?p=49268


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2008)

ill go post this on the site, but they could be completely wrong remember


----------



## SL92 (Jul 11, 2008)

Everything there sounds right.

Heavy use of Wi-fi = Real weather in-game? I hope so.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 11, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Everything there sounds right.

Heavy use of Wi-fi = Real weather in-game? I hope so.[/quote]That wouldn't be wifi, though, that's WiiConect24.

Strong use of Wifi could mean mail letters and presents to people and better wifi for going to others towns.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 11, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Everything there sounds right.

Heavy use of Wi-fi = Real weather in-game? I hope so.[/quote]That would really suck if you lived in a warm climate year round or something along those lines. I think it should be choice if that was implemented.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 11, 2008)

Has been finished for a while, eh?

And I knew it wouldn't be an MMO.


----------



## Micah (Jul 11, 2008)

Heavy use of WFC=bad.  And I hope it gets back to the feel of AC GCN.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 11, 2008)

God I hope this means we can have coffee at the cafe while playing  Wi-fi. Among other things.


----------



## Nate (Jul 11, 2008)

i can't wait. <3


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Heavy use of WFC=bad.  And I hope it gets back to the feel of AC GCN.


Um... what are you talking about....  ^o) 

If you want to play AC GCN, just play it.  I mean... because your post almost contradicts itself.  You want a new game, but the same game.... wah?  ^o)  :$


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2008)

As long as it has a cool house like WW (One of the few things I liked better in WW... Except maybe that you shared houses), and the holidays and island from the GCN game, I'll be happy.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> As long as it has a cool house like WW (One of the few things I liked better in WW... Except maybe that you shared houses), and the holidays and island from the GCN game, I'll be happy.


I agree about the holiday thing. I couldn't stand WW's totally random holidays.


...

"La Di Day". *shudders*


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only WW holidays I like were the Flower Fest (I'm straight, I swear) and I really would've enjoyed if we could participate in Bright Nights.

It seemed the GCN version got you more involved in holidays. And had a ton more, without those cheap ones WW gave you... 

Now I'm making myself wanna go play the GCN game.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Heavy use of WFC=bad.  And I hope it gets back to the feel of AC GCN.


What...?

Not all wifi is bad like brawl. Check out MKWii.

That game's wifi is like a dream, compared to Brawl.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2008)

I doubt they'll put all the real holidays back in.


----------



## Micah (Jul 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I want it to feel more like AC GCN than ACWW.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey lets just hope they have wifi stable enough that they'll let me put more than six things in a room in my home. : \


----------

